

Pentagon report faults F-35 on software reliability -- primarily written in C++ - agottem
http://voiceofrussia.com/news/2014_01_23/Pentagon-report-faults-F-35-on-software-reliability-6948/

======
algebr
How do you know its c++? I mean it probably is, but the article didn't say
that.

